# Link from Legend of Zelda



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I looked like link. Almost every girl wants him.

Link is an awesome character

ITT we discuss Link


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think every girl liking him may be an over-statement. :b But no doubt he's a cool character.

Oh yeah, and I give you Cat Link, every one else's post in this thread is now invalid ! :teeth


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It was my favorite Halloween costume growing up.

This is cool. Too cool.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

Link is the man. Enough said really


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Being a big Zelda nerd that I am and was back then, I used to fantasize about Zelda related adventures and Link as well. It's funny how just about every girl in OOT had a crush on this guy. It's like he was built up to be a marty stu. I used to read fanfiction, which I don't anymore because most of it sucks, and I remember this one fanfiction written by this girl who inserted herself into the game. Basically she was upset that her friends made fun of her for having a crush on Link, so she somehow got sucked into the game and started lusting after him or something like that.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

My favorite character! HUGE part of my childhood.
In fact I dressed up as him for Halloween one year... lol
I always thought he was so heroic, courageous, and even good looking. 
As cheesy as it sounds, he's an inspiration to me, he always has been.

There I said it.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

In OOT, Link has a total of 5 babes crushing on him. Saria, Zelda, Nabooru, Ruto, and Malon, and most of those girls he got when he was a child. I mean damn, how can a little boy get so many crushes at such a young age?

Toon Link in Wind Waker seems to have less overall. I can't remember if Medli liked him, but she probably did. Twilight Princess Link has a few more girls to choose from, but he has barely any kind of connection with Zelda in that one. It's more Midna and Ilia with him. I always saw Twilight Princess as proof that Link ended up with Malon because he was a farm boy in that one. And then there's Skyward Sword Link and Zelda and they make it painfully obvious that these two like each other. He even gets that item check girl crushing on him. 

I swear the next Zelda game is just going to be Link running away from all these girls. Yeah, I would run too, but in the opposite direction that Link was heading :3


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Being a big Zelda nerd that I am and was back then, I used to fantasize about Zelda related adventures and Link as well. It's funny how just about every girl in OOT had a crush on this guy. It's like he was built up to be a marty stu. I used to read fanfiction, which I don't anymore because most of it sucks, and* I remember this one fanfiction written by this girl who inserted herself into the game. Basically she was upset that her friends made fun of her for having a crush on Link, so she somehow got sucked into the game and started lusting after him or something like that.*


lmao


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

Who's Link? I thought the guy in a green suit and a sword was Zelda? Now I'm confused.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Chopkinsca said:


> Who's Link? I thought the guy in a green suit and a sword was Zelda? Now I'm confused.


Zelda is the princess


----------



## Chopkinsca (Jun 16, 2006)

mynameislacie said:


> Zelda is the princess


I was just joking . I've played most of the older Legend of Link games. I just like messing around with the title.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Chopkinsca said:


> Who's Link? I thought the guy in a green suit and a sword was Zelda? Now I'm confused.


LOL, everyone thought Link was Zelda when they first played the game, including me.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think Link has SA he never ever speaks lol.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I thought link was actually Zelda for a long time


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> I think Link has SA he never ever speaks lol.


Nahhhh, he has triforce of courage brah. He's not afraid of anything.

Real talk, we could all use the triforce of courage right about now, lol.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Link is perfect. I don't blame the ladies for wanting him, not that they'd achieve anything by that even if he were real. In fact, if a girl didn't want him she's probably insane. He is too pure for us tainted souls. None of us will ever be good enough for him.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Nahhhh, he has triforce of courage brah. He's not afraid of anything.
> 
> Real talk, we could all use the triforce of courage right about now, lol.


Ya he sure has courage when fighting evil monsters, but when it comes to women he is an absolute disaster, can't even speak to them!


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Ya he sure has courage when fighting evil monsters, but when it comes to women he is an absolute disaster, can't even speak to them!


He could if he wanted to, he just prefers to stay single I'm sure.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Skylaishot said:


> He could if he wanted to, he just prefers to stay single I'm sure.


Or maybe he is gay :um


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Just posting this to mess with everyone's heads lulz :um


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

She is awesome.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh yeah, Link is definitely a hottie. I'm not gonna lie - I've had some fantasies that I was in Hyrule... with Link saving me from a monster.. *swoon*

And what's all this about Link having SA... He's simply the dark, mysterious and silent type.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Oh yeah, Link is definitely a hottie. I'm not gonna lie - I've had some fantasies that I was in Hyrule... with Link saving me from a monster.. *swoon*
> 
> *And what's all this about Link having SA... He's simply the dark, mysterious and silent type.*


Link doesn't have SA. He's just so awesome that he doesn't need to talk. Everyone just knows what he's saying


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Bryan108 said:


> Ya he sure has courage when fighting evil monsters, but when it comes to women he is an absolute disaster, can't even speak to them!


That's because he has his eyes on Zelda and only her, not all these random *** females.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

link is the mirror image of what i'd want in a guy, friend or relationship. he's quiet, but he cares about everyone. he risks his life just to save a single person, all the time. and he does cute, embarrassing things.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Love that guy (not in a romantic way, though). My dad convinced himself I was in love with him when I was 12-13.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Everyone just knows what he's saying


OH, I love when the characters react to something he said, but he didn't say anything.

Zelda: "So will you go and find the spiritual stones?" 
Link: "....." 
Zelda: "Oh you will! Thank you so much!"


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Link is not amused ._.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

http://linkmakingfaces.tumblr.com/

I think I found my new favourite site.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

^ I cannot thank you enough for posting that Link.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Siringo said:


> ^ I cannot thank you enough for posting that Link.


----------

